# I need help ASAP, Any suggestions?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Rookie, find some flex raceway for crete, a jackhammer, and charge emergency rates

~CS~


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Um......F this guy. Client, not you rookie.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Rookie, find some flex raceway for crete, a jackhammer, and charge emergency rates
> 
> ~CS~


yeap buddy i guess i will use the jackhammer and lay down the flex.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

May I ask what kind of client this is? Com or resi? How long did you have this job for? Was this the first time you were on site?...... Just for conversational sake.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> May I ask what kind of client this is? Com or resi? How long did you have this job for? Was this the first time you were on site?...... Just for conversational sake.



Residential (condo). i just went today to see what need's to be done. i'm working for a commercial industrial company but i'm doing side jobs after hours. im just worry about those wires because the pipe is pretty small so i can't even use a file to get rid of the chips.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's what I figured... It's exactly why I would walk. No disrespect to you at all, client just seems like a walking time bomb. I hope you're cya'x.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> That's what I figured... It's exactly why I would walk. No disrespect to you at all, client just seems like a walking time bomb. I hope you're cya'x.


well, i was recommended to him by one of my clients. and i need to get this done some how.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What would you lose if you politely declined the job?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you have this guy over a barrel by his cutting into this being too fast and not looking. If you don't take full advantage of this fact you will never make it out on your own. The only way to do this is 100% to code, do it all right the first time and avoid liability for a hack repair you might do for keeping his flooring schedule and cutting corners.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> What would you lose if you politely declined the job?


Around 3000$.

He have around 35 led lights to install besides that. I def gonna keep him mine.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like you have this guy over a barrel by his cutting into this being too fast and not looking. If you don't take full advantage of this fact you will never make it out on your own. The only way to do this is 100% to code, do it all right the first time and avoid liability for a hack repair you might do for keeping his flooring schedule and cutting corners.


I would like to do it 100% by code. I like to sleep good at night. What would you do. You have an exposed circuit that feeds all the light around the bathroom and the closet. I guess I'll chip it more and run a flex raceway. then what do i come with to the box? mc? Romex? The thing is that the wire could be damaged some where and I might need to splice it. This is a complicated situation.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Where are the other wires coming from?


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Where are the other wires coming from?




There is a blue and white that are coming from The panel, there is another blue and white that continue to a light switch and a light. They have to be together splices in the 1900 box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I meant for the receptacles...fan, other stuff?


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I meant for the receptacles...fan, other stuff?




Just a light for the hallway and a GFI above the sink. The loud on that circuit shouldn't be more then 12amps. 80%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The way to do this correctly is to take up a lot more concrete, pull those wires out and get back onto that pipe with emt or pvc or whatever and continue it into the new wall to the first new box, then mc or whatever it is you want to do the with rest of the circuit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> I would like to do it 100% by code. I like to sleep good at night. What would you do. You have an exposed circuit that feeds all the light around the bathroom and the closet. I guess I'll chip it more and run a flex raceway. then what do i come with to the box? mc? Romex? The thing is that the wire could be damaged some where and I might need to splice it. This is a complicated situation.


If it's conduit in the slab now I'd stick with that up to a jbox and then mc from there out. I'd meg those wires in the slab for safety sake. Yes it is a complicated situation so resolution shouldn't be less than required.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If it's conduit in the slab now I'd stick with that up to a jbox and then mc from there out. I'd meg those wires in the slab for safety sake. Yes it is a complicated situation so resolution shouldn't be less than required.




In order to stay with that 1/2 emt I will
Need to take a lot more from the concrete down in order to put a coupling and continue the run with a emt to my first box. everything is so old and crooked for god sake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> In order to stay with that 1/2 emt I will
> Need to take a lot more from the concrete down in order to put a coupling and continue the run with a emt to my first box. everything is so old and crooked for god sake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why it's called work. :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> In order to stay with that 1/2 emt I will
> Need to take a lot more from the concrete down in order to put a coupling and continue the run with a emt to my first box. everything is so old and crooked for god sake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have enough wire to reach where you need to put a JB?
If not, you might be better off just pulling a new circuit from overhead if need be.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Do you have enough wire to reach where you need to put a JB?
> If not, you might be better off just pulling a new circuit from overhead if need be.




luckily I have enough bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> luckily I have enough bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then quit posting and get to work!:jester:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

How many stories? Is this on ground level? Be careful taking out concrete on a highrise.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> How many stories? Is this on ground level? Be careful taking out concrete on a highrise.


Good point but that looks pretty shallow in any case.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

He can cancel the tile guy. You have to take out concrete to fix it. That means a repair job and the ready mix won't be cured by Tuesday. If the concrete isn't too thick, you can bash it out with a sledge hammer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Diamond saw blade in a makita grinder. Cuts like butter. Cut backwards on each side of the conduit. Chisel the pipe out using a hammer if you don't have the electric hammer to use on it. (they rent those out.....) Do like my buddy said on the last page, get to the good emt, put a coupling on it and make the repair. But remember- Charge large. That guy cut the conduit, he can pay you to fix it now. It's an extra. Charge Large. Pardon me a minute now while I remember all the times this has happened to me and I had to go emergency repair same stuff in existing slabs. - Lots of times. Lots.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Your customer booked a tile guy and didn't allow time for demo. His issue, not yours'. He doesn't even have board up and he's tiling. Dumb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Your customer booked a tile guy and didn't allow time for demo. His issue, not yours'. He doesn't even have board up and he's tiling. Dumb.


Need electric and plumbing in and inspected to put board up....just saying.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Need electric and plumbing in and inspected to put board up....just saying.



So many times on commercial jobs, GC's think ''one siding'' is ok and all fine, because the inspector can see by looking at the reverse side of the wall. This tactic causes me extra time and work to cut out his stinking dry wall to mount my boxes and get the supports for them installed properly. I bill for the lost time. Screw them. It is always the same story, we need to rush this job for ___________ fill in the blank. Always a lie. He just wants the drywall check in hand and is trying to rush his way to it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> So many times on commercial jobs, GC's think ''one siding'' is ok and all fine, because the inspector can see by looking at the reverse side of the wall. This tactic causes me extra time and work to cut out his stinking dry wall to mount my boxes and get the supports for them installed properly. I bill for the lost time. Screw them. It is always the same story, we need to rush this job for ___________ fill in the blank. Always a lie. He just wants the drywall check in hand and is trying to rush his way to it.


*Absofrigginglutely !!!*


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> How many stories? Is this on ground level? Be careful taking out concrete on a highrise.




3 stories, this is the ground level.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

99cents said:


> He can cancel the tile guy. You have to take out concrete to fix it. That means a repair job and the ready mix won't be cured by Tuesday. If the concrete isn't too thick, you can bash it out with a sledge hammer.



true that. I have some bad news for this guy today. worst case scenario I will run a new circuit overhead. concrete everywhere. Plan B will be to splice a 12-2 mc from the bathroom JB to the right of the closet. Will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Diamond saw blade in a makita grinder. Cuts like butter. Cut backwards on each side of the conduit. Chisel the pipe out using a hammer if you don't have the electric hammer to use on it. (they rent those out.....) Do like my buddy said on the last page, get to the good emt, put a coupling on it and make the repair. But remember- Charge large. That guy cut the conduit, he can pay you to fix it now. It's an extra. Charge Large. Pardon me a minute now while I remember all the times this has happened to me and I had to go emergency repair same stuff in existing slabs. - Lots of times. Lots.




Good point. But there is nothing to do with him that he cut the conduit low. Anyways I had to bring up a flash 90 to the box. What if the wires aren't good anymore and I won't have enough to make it to my first jb? Trust me if so I will come back here. (Lol).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Good point. But there is nothing to do with him that he cut the conduit low. Anyways I had to bring up a flash 90 to the box. What if the wires aren't good anymore and I won't have enough to make it to my first jb? Trust me if so I will come back here. (Lol).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Like I said before, forget about those wires, you should just assume they're pretty well ****ed. Pull them out, get back on the pipe, extend into wall, go from there, charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Good point. But there is nothing to do with him that he cut the conduit low. Anyways I had to bring up a flash 90 to the box. What if the wires aren't good anymore and I won't have enough to make it to my first jb? Trust me if so I will come back here. (Lol).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ground floor? Too bad, no EMT for you.
Let the customer know that you are not installing EMT in a first floor slab. Unless of course it's not slab on grade, then, it's OK.

Like Mac said, you need to invest in a grinder, cut back to a good section of pipe and put a connector on it and new pipe and have a nice day.

That's the simple way. If it can't be done, you will have to do whatever you can to get a circuit where it needs to go.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you give him a good price...

He'll have a LOT more work for you to do. :thumbup:

BTW, it's ALWAYS okay if he flunks his inspections.

Speed-ups ALWAYS must mean more $$$$$.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

this is how it was looks like before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, 
One in, one out.
If you can't move the conductors in the pipe, the EMT has rusted closed around them and you no longer have a raceway.
I have had limited success installing a floor box over those kinds of problems.
They make one about the depth of a deep 1900 box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> Oh,
> One in, one out.
> If you can't move the conductors in the pipe, the EMT has rusted closed around them and you no longer have a raceway.
> I have had limited success installing a floor box over those kinds of problems.
> They make one about the depth of a deep 1900 box.


If the EMT is rotted out, your bonding is shot.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> this is how it was looks like before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to blow the picture up to find out what the heck those "brown" wires were and why they were on the outside of the pipe.

Shadows!:laughing:


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Had to blow the picture up to find out what the heck those "brown" wires were and why they were on the outside of the pipe.
> 
> Shadows!:laughing:




They were splices in the jb right in front of it on the ground. I ain't no see no "brown" buaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Whoever cut the floor screwed you hard. I'd find him and call him an idiot if I were you


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> Whoever cut the floor screwed you hard. I'd find him and call him an idiot if I were you


As soon as the check clears!


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Had to blow the picture up to find out what the heck those "brown" wires were and why they were on the outside of the pipe.
> 
> Shadows!:laughing:




Lol! Took me a while to realize what are you talking about. This is pretty funny! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Am I the only one that thinks the shadow of the phone in the picture looks HUGE!?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the shadow of the phone in the picture looks HUGE!?


They are not shadows. 
They are the "Ghosts of wires past."


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Spooky!!! Just another reason to ditch the job!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I totally agree with all the advice so far given

Why is this in Residential, not Commercial, forum? Just wondering.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

readydave8 said:


> I totally agree with all the advice so far given
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Residential, not Commercial, forum? Just wondering.




Residential building? Make sense? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> They are not shadows.
> They are the "Ghosts of wires past."


Yup, shadows don't appear brown!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

My assessment on the "urgency" of this is that it's probably a "flipper" trying to get in and out before the bank demands the first interest payment, which for a flipper is just $$ down the toilet. I just spent the last weekend with one, helping him out with some electrical advice because he gave me some real estate advice. 

Never again... those people are essentially scam artists, just this side of legal. Whatever they do is generally per code, but in the most absolutely bare minimum way possible. Around here, the ground shifts (adobe clay soil that absorbs water in winter and dries out in summer), plus we have a tendency to "shake" a bit now and then from earthquakes. This means if you live here, you do NOT want tile on anything (bathrooms, kitchens) because it WILL crack and look like crap in no more than a year, usually less. But this guy gets a great deal on cheap tile from an Asian hardware store (notorious around here for being cheap, but cash only, no returns whatsoever). So everything he does is cheap white "subway" tile with different tile accents, he says because that's what people see on the "Home TV" shows and demand. I brought up the cracking issue and he said he KNOWS, but "not his problem" because all he wants to do is sell it before the first interest payment is due, and giving the dumb clucks what they think they want means it sells faster. :no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Argh!!! I hate that crap J! I hope your real estate advice was worth it.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Residential building? Make sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no 
reply too short so adding this line


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm very curious how this is going.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> this is how it was looks like before.


*So is it done yet???*


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

So what about abandoning the pipe and refeeding wherever it goes?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The entire job is probably done by now and he's laughing at us for still posting. Lol


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Majewski said:


> The entire job is probably done by now and he's laughing at us for still posting. Lol


I get it, but I'm still curious.

We must have done about 15+ kitchen remodels in condos with this same wiring method. Usually, there is a way to re run cables or conduit, and abandon defunct conduit in the slab. 

A lot of times, guys are so preoccupied on saving or rerouting the conduit in the slab that they don't realize they could just abandon it and refeed it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I experience it myself. Tunnel vision!


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I'm very curious how this is going.




I want to apologize that I never got back to you guys. I didn't mean to be rude I just had a rough time. I never got it done for him as I told you before because he wanted it the illegal way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I may forgive you but I'll never forget..........oh look a squirrel!!!


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *So is it done yet???*




Sorry to you as well buddy! I never got it done because he didn't want to pay enough to fix it. I guess he's just don't care and he's flipping the house. thank you once again for your time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Flipper is the worst F word I know....but I don't know many words.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Sorry to you as well buddy! I never got it done because he didn't want to pay enough to fix it. I guess he's just don't care and he's flipping the house. thank you once again for your time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sweat I was just curious how you made out.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Flipper is the worst F word I know....but I don't know many words.


First your chasing squirrels and now you hate flipper. 
You need another vacation.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a lesson learned. The only emergencies in this business are situations involving danger to people and property. Every other so-called emergency involves money and, usually, the lack of it.

You were smart to punt this guy.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> First your chasing squirrels and now you hate flipper.
> You need another vacation.


Whoa.... Whoa.... Come have some fresh coffee and coffee cake with me. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> First your chasing squirrels and now you hate flipper.
> You need another vacation.


No need to insult Flipper. One of my favorites shows as a youngster and now enjoying it with my wife on Hulu. I will sadly note I don't recall all the poor editing and obvious camera trickery the first time around but I still enjoy it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> No need to insult Flipper. One of my favorites shows as a youngster and now enjoying it with my wife on Hulu. I will sadly note I don't recall all the poor editing and obvious camera trickery the first time around but I still enjoy it.


Reminds me of going to Disney World as a kid and then taking kids there as an adult. Gone is the magic. 

Now it's all about calculating forces, safety factor on each ride, how their lights switch and logic control, but you can't say that to the kids.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Reminds me of going to Disney World as a kid and then taking kids there as an adult. Gone is the magic.
> 
> Now it's all about calculating forces, safety factor on each ride, how their lights switch and logic control, but you can't say that to the kids.


Yes Sir, once you have been behind the curtain so to speak..........


----------

